
Einstein’s Lost Hypothesis (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/86/energy/einsteins-lost-hypothesis
======
qubex
Excessively abundant on narrative and long-winded.

TL;DR: It is possible that a weak nuclear force effect may be responsible for
what was initially interpreted as “cold fusion” and that Einstein might’ve
guessed at the mechanism by which this effect arises shortly before his death
whilst corresponding with an engineer who had noticed anomalous results in an
unrelated experiment.

